

The difference between Apple and Samsung industrial design - sgustard
http://www.imore.com/difference-apple-samsung-industrial-design

======
to3m
Funny. The camera in my Macbook Pro (purchased a couple of weeks ago) isn't
quite centred in its little porthole, and the edges of the keyboard aren't
quite aligned with the edges of the screen. The difference is not substantial,
but perfectly noticeable. The top bezel is shorter than the bottom one, too.

Another thing: the laptop is thin, which is nice, but if they'd left it
literally 1mm thicker - maybe even 0.5mm? - its surface would be perfectly
flush with the DisplayPort adapters. As it is, they stick up slightly.

------
wodenokoto
While I agree that the mid-alignment is problably one of those things that
gives the final product a more professional feel, the quality argument works
the other way too.

Apple is so obsessed with looks that they'll move components around into
suboptimal places just for looks. Meanwhile Samsung are willing to push ports
a little bit to make the puzzle pieces fit tighter together.

------
karmakaze
What I can't stand about MacBooks is that the arrow keys are aligned...and
tiny.

